# 50gal broken brace, so, now what? Maybe help with a glass replacement?



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

So I've been considering a pendant lighting fixture but this is not a good route to go with a brace in the middle of the tank.
The thing is, when I bought my 50gal the center brace was already broken.


With the tank being a 36x18x18, should I be having a working brace? Or should I just go ahead a remove it (with a saw?) so I can use the pendant?
If I should be using a brace, I'd like to have a clear one. Anyone have any suggestions? Perhaps a bit of advice if I can make a glass/clear replacement?

A LOT of thanks in advance.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

You can always measure the top of the aquarium then fill it with water and measure the distance at the top again for bowing. If it came with a brace then its safe to say it probably needs it. You can definitely cut a piece of glass for the brace and caulk it in place make sure you use a pretty thick piece. or you can place 2-3" strips of glass around the inner edge of the aquarium just make sure you overlap them so the strip's are the same length and width of the tank.


*edit: The second idea is called Euro brace i believe


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

So there is fish and scape in the tank already. To get the new glass brace in, do I have to take the water out? How about the plastic rim or the broken plastic brace?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Reckon said:


> So there is fish and scape in the tank already. To get the new glass brace in, do I have to take the water out? How about the plastic rim or the broken plastic brace?


If you euro brace the whole tank it would look pretty awesome. In that case yes you would have to empty it and take all the plastic trim off. In either case you want to empty it as you are trying to brace against bowing. No point in bracing it with it already bowed.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I just put everything into the tank and took quite a bit of time doing that too. I'd rather not have to dismantle it again. I'll be happy to take out 75% of the water. 

Perhaps just a center brace then?

Just use a saw to cut off the plastic, then cut a piece of glass and silicone under the rim?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know how exactly to do it but taking out most of the water should be ok. Problem though is that you will need to wait at least a day for the silicone to cure.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Doh! That would probably kill my stem plants or at least hurt them pretty badly.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

well since its a small tank you should be ok with taking %70 of the water out and then siliconing the glass in place make sure you silicone the top and bottom glass to glass it wont stick to the plastic rim very well. Ive dont what your doing with no problems but be warned it has a chance of not working so be prepared with a large tupper container. I also put paper around the aquarium and ran tape around the entire thing a few times as kind of a clamp. You don't necessarily have to wait the whole 24hrs but you could try willing it back up enough to keep everyone happy while measuring to make sure its not bowing.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

you say the current brace is plastic. Is the tank acrylic? I think bonding glass to acrylic may be an issue?

Can you epoxy the plastic brace back together?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

The tank is glass. I'm wanting to switch to a clear brace (or perhaps not one at all) because I want to use a hanging pendant. The current brace is black plastic.


Edited: phone typing fail.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Any recommendations on the silicone? Brand? Is there a gun to use with it? Like caulking? Proper method?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I use GE silicone 1 on all my aquariums, just maker sure is %100 silicone with no mildew and mold inhibiters. The gun doesn't matter they all work pretty much the same. It comes in black/clear/white


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

Check this link

Aquarium Silicone, Tank Repair, Applications, DIY, How To Use


----------



## HIGHLANDER (Apr 9, 2012)

I found a three pack of tubes at home hardware,even said aquarium safe on them.also have used the ge 1 both worked good.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Alot of work and a big gamble with 50g of water.....have you seen 50g on a floor lol I have my stomach dropped just thinking about it...take your time and do it right !!!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

dabandit1 said:


> Alot of work and a big gamble with 50g of water.....have you seen 50g on a floor lol I have my stomach dropped just thinking about it...take your time and do it right !!!


I'm thinking of draining 70% and adding a glass center brace. Think this is the appropriate route to go?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

For 20$(to cover glass costs) I can come out and install a glass center brace for you in the next week or 2. Is the tank 1/4" glass or thicker?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

If you do it yourself I'd recommend cutting the brace ~3mm longer than the side panel, install it with 80% of the water in the tank and once it's in drain 70% of the water out which will put pressure on the brace ensuring a good adhesion from the silicone


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

You should Chk wether any forum member has a couple of pipe/bar clamps you can borrow. You ca. Used them to keep the front and rear glass from bowing while caulking the new brace in place. Another benefit with the clamps is you would have to empty as much water. 

I once built a 48Lx9Wx24H tank using 1/4" glass for front n rear panels, n 3/8" for sides n bottom panels. All I used for bracing was a piece of 6"Lx9.5"Wx 1/4"T plexiglass just siliconed across the front n rear panels. Had no problem. 

If you decide to attempt the repair, I suggest getting 2 pieces of 1/4" glass sandwiched together instead of getting a single piece of 3/8". most glass shop I have dealt with cannot garauntee a perfect straight edge for anything thicker than 1/4"


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Reckon said:


> I'm thinking of draining 70% and adding a glass center brace. Think this is the appropriate route to go?


How did you make out?....The more the merrier 70 should work


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for checking in. Not yet. I've got a handful to tasks including taxes to deal with. But I intend to get this done. I'll post a step-by-step when I do.


----------

